# need more Grass



## CountryStar (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of weeds and need to get rid of them so I can put my Horse in the new stable I have weed but no Grass please Help give me more idvice yo grow grass :mrgreen:
- CountryStar


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You bush hog the weeds down, then reseed the pastures.

I see you already have a thread about this. Why make another one?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Perhaps you should refer to all the replies that were given in the last thread you posted on this same question: http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/there-i-weed-stables-139187/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe because all the answers involved 'work', and the OP is hoping for some kind of magic bullet so they don't have to actually break a sweat?


----------



## Hazels (Jun 23, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Maybe because all the answers involved 'work', and the OP is hoping for some kind of magic bullet so they don't have to actually break a sweat?



Whoa there. This is my best friend you are talking about here. You don't have any right to accuse her of this. Cassidy is rather forgetful, and rarely checks her email, so she must have forgotten and made a new topic. 

EDIT: It's not like she got very many helpful replies anyway. Everyone was talking about how she forgot to add an "s" to "weeds" and were just talking about drugs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

easy way, weed killer. keep the horses off of it! Round up has a 'burn off' time
it will kill every plant that gets sprayed. Wait the time specified as listed in instruction phamplet, lightly 'disc' the area, plant your seed, make sure it is a grass suitable to grazing, is endophyte free if for grazing, spread the seed, cover the seed with dirt, add a light layer of mulc or fertilizer for lawn starter, water and cross your fingers. oh,, dont walk on it !


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Every county in the U.S. has a County Extension Office. Every extension office has information specific to their locale, and sometimes even manpower and money, to help people reduce weeds and improve pasture.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I overseeded two weekends ago....got new grass coming up now.

I mowed, then spread the seed with a broadcast seeder pulling a drag harrow behind it.

I put out Kentucky 31 fescue and annual rye grass at 30 pounds per acre.

This summers drought left me with almost no grass....so I'm happy to see it doing so well....now if it'll just rain.

I plan to spread fertilizer in the next few days.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I overseeded two weekends ago....got new grass coming up now.
> 
> I mowed, then spread the seed with a broadcast seeder pulling a drag harrow behind it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll get your rain. We went about 103 days with no rain (really unusual for us) and good old mother nature has been making up for it.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you all use your own horses dropping to fertlize your fields, or do you use something else or lime it?
Personally, im getting ready to clean off a pastue of about 4 acres with a dozer, so there will be nothing left but top soil. There is mostly briars and talls weeds on the pastue right now, but it is some very rich soil.
Ill prolly go with Kentucky Fescue to seed it back down with, and ay on it this winter, so that it comes back up in the spring.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont use k31 for livestock.. it has the endophyte and can cause abortion in mares and some wasting disease. There are other types of fescue. I put all my pastures in grazing bermuda , grows quickly, very heat and drought tolerant, comes back year after year. stands up to the wear and tear of hooves and takes less water than some of the other grasses. We dont get much rain here 4 inch a year on a wet year .


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

this time of yezr Id go with winter rye grass, grows quick, and will green up on warm days and grow more all winter in the south. 
I would spend the few bucks on getting the soil tested before arbitrarily throwing fertilizer and lime down. Places liek feed stores sell little bags, soil sample kits, you take a soil sample and mail the bag in and they send you the results.


----------

